# USB-Debugging



## droidStep (1. Feb 2012)

Hallo, ich programmiere seit ner weile android apps. jedoch sind mir die virtual devices zum debuggen zu langsam desshalb will ich in zukunft auf meinem SGS2 debuggen. Ich weiss aber nicht wie das geht. könnte mir jemand bitte ne schritt-für-schritt-anleitung geben was ich machen muss?
danke


----------



## Plopo (1. Feb 2012)

Using Hardware Devices | Android Developers


----------



## droidStep (1. Feb 2012)

thx es geht :toll:


----------

